# Trialing "Like" Functionality



## Drew

We use the add-on software vBSEO in addition to the forum software vBulletin.

They introduced a feature called the "Likes Tree". More info and examples can be seen here: http://www.vbseo.com/f5/likes-tree-finding-forums-most-useful-content-will-change-forever-46360/

The "Tree" will be appear soon, but right now you'll just see the "Like" link and the "_____ likes this".

We are giving it a *trial run*. I understand it makes some people uncomfortable and that's why it's just a trial.

Please share your feedback as you use it over the next couple weeks.

Thanks,
Drew

Edit:

As others have pointed out, there was a thread where a majority were in favor, not to discount those that were against it:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/should-we-add-like-functionality-to-sas-130118/

This is just a trial run. I'll start a new poll in a little while for people to vote on it again.

Some options:
- Turn on/off in options
- Turned off by default

*Update*

Based on your feedback, for now, the "Likes" system will be:
- The "Likes" system is limited to Treatment Review forums, Medication forum, Nutrition forum, Research forum and Announcement forum
- Like notifications have been removed
- Like mini stats on your profile have been removed

I understand that some of you would like to "Like" anonymously, but I feel that part of what will make this useful is seeing who has liked a post. I'm open to debate over this.

Again, this is just a trial.


----------



## Ventura

Awesomeee the like button is fun to play around with  I like the like button.

Is their anyway we can get quote notification to turn out like that ?? Instead of in the pm box?

EDIT (cos my post limit STILL has not restored)  

Is dar a way to make an option to make your liking private? Like if you wanna like .. like someone without like them knowing?


----------



## Funkadelic

I personally don't like this idea. I fear it will turn SAS into a popularity contest. Members will be inclined to post silly things just to collect more "likes", and it will deter many from posting altogether (this is an SA forum, after all).


----------



## kiirby

Hmm. My immediate response was that it'd be an entirely unnecessary feature which would just compound the notion of this forum being based upon popularity with ideals of favouritism and cliqueness. But thinking about it more objectively, those tendencies are inherent in any kind of message board, and this system would only reflect that, rather than advocate it. I think the kind of people who experiences problems with insecurity related to these characteristics (myself included), will feel that way regardless of what system is implemented to display it. Obsession with replies to posts, pictures, and profile views is evidence of that. 

I think the whole 'like' thing might be an effective source of validation for those who deserve it. I've had people message me complementing posts I assumed had gone completely unnoticed, and it's an amazingly liberating and fulfilling feeling. Praising informative, funny, or interesting posts could be a quality control measure that means people actually think about what they're saying. It'll promote more consideration, more effort, and more empathy in forum posts. It'll stimulate a greater quality of assistance, and support, on the forum as a whole. And that can only be a good thing.


----------



## BobtheBest

Funkadelic said:


> I personally don't like this idea. I fear it will turn SAS into a popularity contest. Members will be inclined to post silly things just to collect more "likes", and it will deter many from posting altogether (this is an SA forum, after all).


I agree. This is a site for help & support, not a rah-rah session.


----------



## Ventura

^ tis a trial guys- give it time...

Even though I really do think the picture thread, should not have the 'likes' - and a few other sections causing people major anxiety. Some parts of the forum a like and even dislike button would be useful... such as Medication / treatment review...


----------



## rdrr

BobtheSaint said:


> I agree. This is a site for help & support, not a rah-rah session.


this forum is turning more and more like facebook every day. smh. i dont 'like' this feature at all.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Funkadelic said:


> I personally don't like this idea. I fear it will turn SAS into a popularity contest. Members will be inclined to post silly things just to collect more "likes", and it will deter many from posting altogether (this is an SA forum, after all).


like this if you agree :b :teeth naaaa I kid. Probably have a good point in some regards.


----------



## leave me alone

I like it. People who feel their posts go unnoticed will hopefully get a little satisfaction. I often find myself liking/agreeing with someone's post, but have nothing to add myself. so i dont reply. It can also serve as something like "yeah i can relate" button.


----------



## Lasair

I like this, I read a lot of posts and find them to be good and now I can let the person know - does one know when a post of theirs is liked?


----------



## Jcgrey

I personally see this as too much of a distraction. People competing for likes, people getting their feelings hurt when they don't receive a like etc.


----------



## Roscoe

I think it's an annoying feature that should be left at Facebook.


----------



## Cub

This is a cute feature. It should also offer a decrement in the number of "repeat posts" we find on multiple threads, as we can simply "like" a post that we approve toward a situation, as opposed to repost the exact same support. Of course, we can also still post any additional thoughts.


----------



## Ventura

jhanniffy said:


> I like this, I read a lot of posts and find them to be good and now I can let the person know - does one know when a post of theirs is liked?


I tested teh like on you :yes


----------



## kiirby

People should realise that there was a poll posted a while back (link) and a majority voted in favour. Just so you know it wasn't just blindly implemented.


----------



## Cub

Jcgrey said:


> I personally see this as too much of a distraction. People competing for likes, people getting their feelings hurt when they don't receive a like etc.


An extremely simple solution to this theoretical reaction SA'ers may or may not have is simply to disable the visibility of the Like feature whilst logged into their account, via adding a Toggle On/Off feature on the profile edit page.

EDIT: Of course the solution itself is simple; the coding itself is another issue altogether.


----------



## Jcgrey

I think like someone up thread said, it should be limited to certain forums though.


----------



## VCL XI

Is there a way to turn this feature off? Thanks in advance.


----------



## millenniumman75

Funkadelic said:


> I personally don't like this idea. I fear it will turn SAS into a popularity contest. Members will be inclined to post silly things just to collect more "likes", and it will deter many from posting altogether (this is an SA forum, after all).





BobtheSaint said:


> I agree. This is a site for help & support, not a rah-rah session.


You're right - it could be taken that way.


----------



## Drew

Some options:
- Turn on/off in options
- Turned off by default


----------



## Ventura

^ Can we make likes so no one can see who liked them, but the person that liked it and the the person who made the post? As the rest could just can see a number- but not who liked it ?

If that makes sense.


----------



## Neptunus

Eh, can everyone see who likes what posts, or only the mods?


----------



## melissa75

I seem to not have the choice to "like" posts.

Edit: Wait...if I hover my mouse over the area where the "like" should be, it shows up. Haha, alright. Weird. This is not the case in all instances. Some of the "likes" show randomly. Must be my software.


----------



## estse

Eh, I can see the "likes." Don't like.


----------



## Ventura

melissa75 said:


> I seem to not have the choice to "like" posts.












Put your mouse over around the area, that the 'like' link is on the pic here.. it is hidden looking at times.


----------



## estse

Can we add a "hate" option? I'd use that more often. Not that I hate anyone or thing, but I'd still use it.


----------



## Neptunus

Mercurochrome said:


> Eh, I can see the "likes." Don't like.


Me either.


----------



## KelsKels

Im really not a fan.. No offence or anything but I think it should be taken away. I especially dont like that it shows how many youve gotten on your profile. Its like a competition or something. :/

Of course this is just my opinion, I wont leave or anything if it stays and others enjoy it.


----------



## Neptunus

Yep, I really dislike this whole idea!


----------



## estse

KelsKels said:


> I wont leave or anything if it stays and others enjoy it.


I won't leave if it stays either.

But I may leave if you disable the "like" function. You hear right, mods. Disable the "like" function. I mean, don't...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I'd like to get the option to turn it off.


----------



## estse

Neptunus said:


> Yep, I really dislike this whole idea!


I really "dislike" the posts of many people here. Why isn't that an option? Doesn't the yin need the yang?


----------



## BobtheBest

Mercurochrome said:


> Can we add a "hate" option? I'd use that more often. Not that I hate anyone or thing, but I'd still use it.


Eh...some people are already anxious about posting, even without the like ratings.


----------



## KelsKels

Jcgrey said:


> I personally see this as too much of a distraction. *People competing for likes,* *people getting their feelings hurt when they don't receive a like* etc.


I really agree with this. Lots of people on here are rather sensitive. Not that theres anything wrong with that, but I can see people getting upset if others have more likes or if they thought they deserve one and didnt get one. I just think the whole thing really is unnecessary.


----------



## Ventura

Mercurochrome said:


> I really "dislike" the posts of many people here. Why isn't that an option? Doesn't the yin need the yang?


I agree a dislike option would be nice to have - for threads that for a post sole purpose to start stuff, or answers that are just rude... the only good I can see out of it is :

1) Would help users post valid stuff (to get a







/







Noticing people don't like how rude they are (as some people can get nasty here)- they could stop their actions without the other person having to get stoop to their levels.

2) A thread with over 100 posts of comments on it - instead of going threw the whole thing they can skim threw the top 10 most









I hope it would not turn into a contest as most of us should be mature enough not to.


----------



## estse

KelsKels said:


> I really agree with this.


Well, if you really agree with it, why don't you "like" it? Doesn't make sense in this new world of word. If you agree with something, you have to "like" it! You have to, or this whole society will fail and fall apart!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I tried it. It worked. I felt like I was on facebook.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## estse

Ventura said:


> I hope it would not turn into a contest as most of us should be mature enough not to.


Haha. ;p

Oh, do I have to go back and "like" your post???


----------



## KelsKels

Mercurochrome said:


> Well, if you really agree with it, why don't you "like" it? Doesn't make sense in this new world of word. If you agree with something, you have to "like" it! You have to, or this whole society will fail and fall apart!


Haha well were all doomed then because Im protesting. No likes from me, sorry guys! Im sticking to quotes. Lol


----------



## Ventura

KelsKels said:


> Haha well were all doomed then because Im protesting. No likes from me, sorry guys! Im sticking to quotes. Lol


You are being liked for sticking to what you believe in and not letting SA cave in, with the crowd. :yes


----------



## Neptunus

It should be made completely anonymous.


----------



## Drew

Neptunus said:


> It should be made completely anonymous.


Interesting idea. So you're thinking just a "XX likes" without listing the users who did the liking?


----------



## Drew

leave me alone said:


> I like it. People who feel their posts go unnoticed will hopefully get a little satisfaction. I often find myself liking/agreeing with someone's post, but have nothing to add myself. so i dont reply. It can also serve as something like "yeah i can relate" button.


This is a big reason for me too. Thanks for putting it so well.

In some sense (and again, not to discount the negatives of a "Likes" system), I think it allows us to support people easily where we might not feel we have enough to say to make a post of support or agreement. The counter to that is people will just "Like" instead of posting a reply, but I don't think that'll be the case.

Keep the positive and negative feedback coming!


----------



## Neptunus

Drew said:


> Interesting idea. So you're thinking just a "XX likes" without listing the users who did the liking?


Yes, for both the forum and the private notification. In fact, it would be ideal if the total number of "likes" per post wasn't available for the public to see, so as to prevent people from feeling unappreciated. Only the person being liked should know their tally.


----------



## KelsKels

Neptunus said:


> It should be made completely anonymous.


I think thats a good idea. Make it anonymous and get rid of the count on everyones profile. I think that would help a lot. Although Im still not completely sold.



Ventura said:


> You are being liked for sticking to what you believe in and not letting SA cave in, with the crowd. :yes


Haha, thank you Ventura. You are very generous with your likes.


----------



## Ventura

Something like the Youtube, thumbs up / down - where users could not see who thumbs up them nor can anyone else.

Or the reputation option that you had to enable from vBulletin:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_reputation



> What is reputation?
> 
> Reputation is a way of rating users depending on the quality of their posts. If the administrators have enabled reputation, then the reputation icon will be visible in posts.
> 
> Reputation may be positive , negative or neutral . Negative reputation may only be given if the administrator has enabled this. Neutral reputation is only given when the person giving reputation does not meet the criteria set by the administrator to affect someone else's reputation.
> 
> How do I give reputation?
> 
> To give reputation, click on the reputation icon in the relevant post. This will reveal a form to complete with the reputation type and the reason for giving the reputation. If negative reputation is disabled then it will not be displayed in this form. You may not give reputation for the same post twice.
> 
> How do I know what reputation I have received?
> 
> You can view the reputation that you have received in your User CP (User Control Panel) where it is displayed at the bottom of the User CP page. Here you will see the latest reputation that you have received and whether this is positive, negative or neutral. Your total reputation will be shown as series of reputation indicators in your posts and profile. The more positive your reputation, the more positive icons will be shown. The more negative your reputation the more negative icons will be shown.
> 
> How much reputation is given? What is reputation power?
> 
> If the administrator has enabled this, the amount of reputation that each user will give (or take away if negative) is shown in the user's posts as 'Reputation Power'. The value of the reputation power is determined by the administrator and may increase over time depending on the settings they have applied.
> 
> *What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?*
> 
> You can disable the display of your reputation by going to your User CP and selecting Edit Options. On this page you will find a check box labelled 'Show Your Reputation Level'. Un-checking this box will remove the display of your reputation and replace it with the Reputation Disabled icon. You can still give and receive reputation while your reputation display is disabled.


----------



## Funkadelic

Neptunus said:


> It should be made completely anonymous.


That's a really good idea actually. Also, people shouldn't be able to see how many "likes" are on each others' profiles.

Still not sure, though, lol.


----------



## Hiccups

I don't _like_ thumbs down or dislikes but likes are fine, I don't see any problem with them. Perhaps other than for those that are sensitive about it, maybe a disable function in one's profile for it could be an option as well.. so that those that like use and those that don't...don't! Anonymity is also a worthy idea.


----------



## Neptunus

Funkadelic said:


> Also, people shouldn't be able to see how many "likes" are on each others' profiles.


Oh yeah, I didn't even notice that. I totally agree!


----------



## F1X3R

A problem I see with a "like" feature is that it takes away from reasonable discussion. "Likes" don't say anything and can't be responded to. One or two words can make a huge difference to constructive conversation.

"Likes" don't indicate how strongly a person feels, but they all carry equal weight. If someone replies, "I totally agree", they are putting themselves out there for possible debate, and are letting others know they have more to say if you want. If someone says, "I know!", then you see they just relate to the post. But with, "I like this post"? Who writes that? Can you imagine 10 responses to a post saying simply and uniformly "I like this post"? It's Orwellian. 

Furthermore, if I disagree with or I am unsure, even if only in some small way with a post, already present "likes" could sway sentiment to the original post before anyone can respond. Others may be more hesitant to provide their own input, or even doubt their own position. It's natural to lean toward the pack.

"Likes" can influence opinion without reason. That's not good. "Likes" work better on facebook because that site is just for fun. Don't we have a section for that here?


----------



## shadowmask

I agree that it should be kept anonymous, and the counter on the profiles removed. The way it is now, the site becomes even more of an online refuge and a substitute for real life interaction, which I think anyone would agree, isn't conducive to those looking to overcome SA.


----------



## Ventura

F1X3R said:


> A problem I see with a "like" feature is that it takes away from reasonable discussion. "Likes" don't say anything and can't be responded to. One or two words can make a huge difference to constructive conversation.
> 
> "Likes" don't indicate how strongly a person feels, but they all carry equal weight. If someone replies, "I totally agree", they are putting themselves out there for possible debate, and are letting others know they have more to say if you want. If someone says, "I know!", then you see they just relate to the post. But with, "I like this post"? Who writes that? Can you imagine 10 responses to a post saying simply and uniformly "I like this post"? It's Orwellian.
> 
> Furthermore, if I disagree with or I am unsure, even if only in some small way with a post, already present "likes" could sway sentiment to the original post before anyone can respond. Others may be more hesitant to provide their own input, or even doubt their own position. It's natural to lean toward the pack.
> 
> "Likes" can influence opinion without reason. That's not good. "Likes" work better on facebook because that site is just for fun. Don't we have a section for that here?


I get this to often just for saying I like a post-


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

I like the like feature. I don't see it as a popularity contest, but as showing support for a post that you agree with. 

For those that are against it, though, you could be able to disable it in your account settings.


----------



## Hiccups

Not sure a lot of people would agree that facebook is _only_ for fun but that's beside the point. I think with such a split in opinion it only makes sense for the function to be optional with perhaps an anonymity option as well? Sounds messy and more work than it's worth? ya know! ....to try and do the impossible... pleasing everyone xP


----------



## Jcgrey

Well it is a trial. I guess I shouldn't be so quick to judge. If people like it then great. I'd still rather give a thoughtful response rather than just saying "like' but it may be easier for others to do it this way.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

You should work on the button placement though. I can't see the page numbers at the top, at least in this thread.


----------



## Classified

My response is what is said at 4:35-4:50.


----------



## Ventura

Classified said:


> My response is what is said at 4:35-4:50.


'This will all end in tears, I told you this all would end in tears, I just new it'

Hey now, give it some time!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

kiirby:1059474093 said:


> Hmm. My immediate response was that it'd be an entirely unnecessary feature which would just compound the notion of this forum being based upon popularity with ideals of favouritism and cliqueness. But thinking about it more objectively, those tendencies are inherent in any kind of message board, and this system would only reflect that, rather than advocate it. I think the kind of people who experiences problems with insecurity related to these characteristics (myself included), will feel that way regardless of what system is implemented to display it. Obsession with replies to posts, pictures, and profile views is evidence of that.
> 
> I think the whole 'like' thing might be an effective source of validation for those who deserve it. I've had people message me complementing posts I assumed had gone completely unnoticed, and it's an amazingly liberating and fulfilling feeling. Praising informative, funny, or interesting posts could be a quality control measure that means people actually think about what they're saying. It'll promote more consideration, more effort, and more empathy in forum posts. It'll stimulate a greater quality of assistance, and support, on the forum as a whole. And that can only be a good thing.


I agree, it will boast peoples self esteem if they see their posts are actually liked when before you wouldnt know unless someone had the courage to tell you (which alot don't). This isn't a terrible thing, we SA people just need to learn that this isn't competition, it isn't about only posting stuff we think people will like, thats only negative thoughts we always have in our head. New things are good sometimes, trying it out is what we all should do until we make a opinion on it due to experience.


----------



## Classified

It might be OK in the Voting Booth and Triumphs sections, but I don't see how it will be a good thing in the Society & Culture section.


----------



## shadowmask

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I agree, it will boast peoples self esteem if they see their posts are actually liked when before you wouldnt know unless someone had the courage to tell you (which alot don't).


True, but honestly, I don't think it's healthy to be looking for a self-esteem boost from strangers on the internet. At the same time, people could end up feeling even worse about themselves if they find their posts never getting liked, or the posts of someone they disagree with on a sensitive issue receiving massive support.

I realize this was implemented for the sake of convenience to some, but is it really worth the potential costs?


----------



## Ventura

shadowmask said:


> True, but honestly, I don't think it's healthy to be looking for a self-esteem boost from strangers on the internet. At the same time, people could end up feeling even worse about themselves if they find their posts never getting liked, or the posts of someone they disagree with on a sensitive issue receiving massive support.
> 
> I realize this was implemented for the sake of convenience to some, but is it really worth the potential costs?


Same thing as users posting pictures up :stu ....

Someone gets 10 quotes on there pic to someone who gets 0 :stu


----------



## anonymid

Well, I can see myself using this function in the Pet Pics thread a lot . . . beyond that, I dunno.


----------



## mind_games

shadowmask said:


> .. At the same time, people could end up feeling even worse about themselves if they find their posts never getting liked, or the posts of someone they disagree with on a sensitive issue receiving massive support...


Agree with both points.

If implemented I think this feature should be:
1. Have a turn on/off setting.
2. Be invisible to people other than liker and likee. 
3. 'Like' tab in profile should be invisible to everyone other than owner of profile.
4. Be unavailable in certain forums. Definitely for the pic thread, and possibly debate threads.


----------



## Drew

Keep the feedback coming people. I'm reading it all.

*If I were to limit this to certain forums, what forums would you want it limited to?*

I really feel a forum like *Medication* would be ideal for something like this. Then the "better" answers would be easier to find.

Thanks!


----------



## Hiccups

Ventura said:


> 'This will all end in tears, I told you this all would end in tears, I just new it'
> 
> Hey now, give it some time!


tears of joy! B)


----------



## Squirrelevant

I don't see why we should have this place run under the tyranny of the most insecure people here. I actually feel that way a lot too (regarding the number of replies, comments and PMs I receive), but I know that it's my own personal problem to deal with. Regardless of that, I think this would actually give a boost to most users' self-esteem. I do however support an option to turn off the feature.


----------



## Ventura

Drew said:


> Keep the feedback coming people. I'm reading it all.
> 
> *If I were to limit this to certain forums, what forums would you want it limited to?*
> 
> I really feel a forum like *Medication* would be ideal for something like this. Then the "better" answers would be easier to find.
> 
> Thanks!


I posted this before in this thread - what about the reputation option ?

*Spots I think we should not have the like thing on :*

Member Photo Albums & Social Anxiety Friends and Connections

*But I really think we should have it open to at least the :*

- Treatment Reviews
- Medication
- Triumphs Over Social Anxiety ( I'd like to give everyone a thumbs up their) 
- Positive Thinking (same here hehe)
- Goal Setting
- The Arts
-Feedback section 
-Society & Culture As some people are afraid to death of posting in this section , but really agree to 1 poster...

And blog


----------



## shadowmask

Ventura said:


> Same thing as users posting pictures up :stu ....
> 
> Someone gets 10 quotes on there pic to someone who gets 0 :stu


Yeah, which is why I almost never post in that thread anymore. And it's not quite the same, people voluntarily put up pics knowing full well that they may or may not get complimented. Of course, people voluntarily post opinions and viewpoints on other threads too, but what's the alternative for the more sensitive folks? Just stop coming here altogether? The pic thread is enough of a popularity contest as it is, and I'm wary of the consequences that come with extending that to the entire site.


----------



## Hiccups

shadowmask said:


> The pic thread is enough of a popularity contest as it is, and I'm wary of the consequences that come with extending that to the entire site.


how is it a popularity test? I thought it was mostly for people that have BDD etc about their looks and want to try and over come it by posting pics and having people reassure them? :stu ..I delete my pics there if they get no replies but then I rarely reply to others as I find it a _little_ awkward but far from a contest


----------



## ohgodits2014

Maybe there should be a limit to how many likes we're allowed per day...


----------



## Ventura

rednosereindeer said:


> Maybe there should be a limit to how many likes we're allowed per day...


Wait noooooooooooooooo :no they already limit our posting :rain ...


----------



## kiirby

Props to Drew for being so patient, understanding, and open minded. You're spoiling us.


----------



## rdrr

How can I turn off this feature? I really dislike it.


----------



## VCL XI

I just ended up using Adblock's element hider to get rid of it:

socialanxietysupport.com###vbseo-likes
socialanxietysupport.com##.alt2.vbseo_liked
socialanxietysupport.com##.vbseo-likes-count
socialanxietysupport.com##.vbseo_buttons


----------



## Just Lurking

Not really a fan of it..

And the Like-counter at the top overlaps the links to the thread's page numbers. This is not good.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

pointy said:


> I don't see why we should have this place run under the tyranny of the most insecure people here. I actually feel that way a lot too (regarding the number of replies, comments and PMs I receive), but I know that it's my own personal problem to deal with. Regardless of that, I think this would actually give a boost to most users' self-esteem. I do however support an option to turn off the feature.


I wholeheartedly agree.

I think it defeats the purpose of having a 'like' option if you limit it to only a few sections in the forums. I think the like system is a good idea, and I already like it (it feels less shallow than Facebook's like system and it's convenient);however, I believe it should either be implemented in all the forums and visible to all those who have selected the option to view/use the likes in their account settings (and invisible to those who have chosen in their settings not to do so), or we should just get rid of the like system. Why have one in the first place if it's only available for certain boards and no one else can see them? Having an option to toggle visibility of the likes solves the problem. It allows those who enjoy the feature to use it as they will, and those who would feel insecure or negatively about it to opt not to see the feature at all.


----------



## Charizard

Currently the page navigation at the top of a thread is covered up by the number of likes a thread has. Can that be changed? It's just more convenient to not have to scroll all the way to the bottom.


----------



## fonz

It just makes me feel even more inadequate and unpopular


----------



## Drew

Just Lurking said:


> Not really a fan of it..
> 
> And the Like-counter at the top overlaps the links to the thread's page numbers. This is not good.


I'll fix that soon!


----------



## Drew

Ventura said:


> I posted this before in this thread - what about the reputation option ?
> 
> *Spots I think we should not have the like thing on :*
> 
> Member Photo Albums & Social Anxiety Friends and Connections
> 
> *But I really think we should have it open to at least the :*
> 
> - Treatment Reviews
> - Medication
> - Triumphs Over Social Anxiety ( I'd like to give everyone a thumbs up their)
> - Positive Thinking (same here hehe)
> - Goal Setting
> - The Arts
> -Feedback section
> -Society & Culture As some people are afraid to death of posting in this section , but really agree to 1 poster...
> 
> And blog


I've never liked the reputation system for forums because it often seems to end up being about popularity and is displayed next to each post a user makes (like their post count). A high karma user who usually posts in the non-recovery forums (e.g. Just for Fun), still appears with a high karma in the recovery forums (e.g. Medication).

The "Likes" system are specific to an individual post's quality, at least in theory. When viewing a thread, all you see are the likes that a user's single post got in that thread and we'll never display a user's total likes next to their post (like their post count).

We may even remove the totals from the profile page (thoughts?) It's about the individual posts within a thread, not an overall number.

Likes still may not be a good fit for SAS. We'll have to see.

Thanks for your thoughts, though!


----------



## Amocholes

Need to be able disable notification.

I do not need a notification every time someone likes one of my posts.


----------



## Neptunus

Drew said:


> We may even remove the totals from the profile page (thoughts?) It's about the individual posts within a thread, not an overall number.


I like that idea. Thank you for all time and effort you're putting into this.


----------



## F1X3R

> Keep the feedback coming people. I'm reading it all.
> 
> If I were to limit this to certain forums, what forums would you want it limited to?
> 
> I really feel a forum like Medication would be ideal for something like this. *Then the "better" answers would be easier to find.*
> 
> Thanks!


Really?! Posts with more "likes" seeming better is the whole problem. This shouldn't be about insecurity or hurt feelings, obviously this being a social anxiety site those factors will be a given and we should try to not let them affect our decisions.

But unpopular opinions would be marginalized. Why should certain posts be viewed as "better" than others? I don't see how the "like" system is appropriate for serious discussion on any website.

Also, tell me more about why the Medication section is so ideal for this system.


----------



## Ventura

Drew said:


> I've never liked the reputation system for forums because it often seems to end up being about popularity and is displayed next to each post a user makes (like their post count). A high karma user who usually posts in the non-recovery forums (e.g. Just for Fun), still appears with a high karma in the recovery forums (e.g. Medication).
> 
> The "Likes" system are specific to an individual post's quality, at least in theory. When viewing a thread, all you see are the likes that a user's single post got in that thread and we'll never display a user's total likes next to their post (like their post count).
> 
> We may even remove the totals from the profile page (thoughts?) It's about the individual posts within a thread, not an overall number.
> 
> Likes still may not be a good fit for SAS. We'll have to see.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts, though!


Right I get what your sayin' ... The reputation system , would be cool though, if could could get it to only work on recovery forums- as I know even though its not a contest- it shows that others users found your info helpful and easier to trust, leaving a better reputation , if that makes sense, ehh I can see where that would get SA provoking - still :doh ...
---------------------------------------------------------

Removing the overall total would be great. With OCD though, i'd like an invisible counter that only that users could see- If possible.If not I could get over it  . As your right - its about the thread not over all number. 

Same with the who is voting you up I feel should be invisible to everyone. Just a number.


----------



## Ventura

F1X3R said:


> Really?! Posts with more "likes" seeming better is the whole problem. This shouldn't be about insecurity or hurt feelings, obviously this being a social anxiety site those factors will be a given and we should try to not let them affect our decisions.
> 
> But unpopular opinions would be marginalized. Why should certain posts be viewed as "better" than others? I don't see how the "like" system is appropriate for serious discussion on any website.
> 
> Also, tell me more about why the Medication section is so ideal for this system.


It's ideal I think because some of the threads get 100 + responses... when about 10 of them are really good mixed in their - or the most accurate, most don't see em, so it's to give light on those.


----------



## estse

I have received more _likes_ then some other forum posters. I feel this makes me a far superior person to them. It feels good to be smarter, happier, fitter, and stronger then others. Thanks SAS for fulfilling my ego and inflating my genitals.

But really, if you keep this _like_ feature, you're just going to get more posts like these from me. Disable the _like_ feature and maybe I'll perm ban myself, honestly.


----------



## komorikun

Now you can't see which post was liked after clicking on the number in mini-statistics.


----------



## Drew

Some changes that are a compromise:
- Like notifications have been removed
- Like mini stats on your profile have been removed

These _may_ be options you can configure in the future.

Again, the purpose of the "Likes" is for highlighting individual posts within particular threads, not a member accumulating a large number of likes.

More changes coming...


----------



## F1X3R

> Originally posted by *Ventura*
> 
> It's ideal I think because some of the threads get 100 + responses... when about 10 of them are really good mixed in their - or the most accurate, most don't see em, so it's to give light on those.


Just because a post receives more votes doesn't make it more accurate. That's the problem with this.

If I agree with most of the replies in a post, if I see my view represented, I probably won't post. It's when I see a majority of people agreeing on something that I'm not sold on or disagree with that would motivate one to post. But it's more difficult to introduce a differing opinion when the established one's already have votes of confidence.

A disable function would spare sensitive users, but it wouldn't prevent others from skipping over their posts if they were too different.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I liked it!


Bit of positivity, if everyone else's was hidden from yourself (preventing competition) it wouldn't be a bad thing imo


----------



## komorikun

Drew said:


> Some changes that are a compromise:
> - Like notifications have been removed
> - Like mini stats on your profile have been removed
> 
> These _may_ be options you can configure in the future.
> 
> Again, the purpose of the "Likes" is for highlighting individual posts within particular threads, not a member accumulating a large number of likes.
> 
> More changes coming...


I don't really care about the number but it would be nice to know which posts have been liked.


----------



## veron

F1X3R said:


> Really?! Posts with more "likes" seeming better is the whole problem. This shouldn't be about insecurity or hurt feelings, obviously this being a social anxiety site those factors will be a given and we should try to not let them affect our decisions.
> 
> But unpopular opinions would be marginalized. Why should certain posts be viewed as "better" than others? I don't see how the "like" system is appropriate for serious discussion on any website.
> 
> Also, tell me more about why the Medication section is so ideal for this system.





Drew said:


> Some changes that are a compromise:
> - Like notifications have been removed
> - Like mini stats on your profile have been removed
> 
> These _may_ be options you can configure in the future.
> 
> Again, *the purpose of the "Likes" is for highlighting individual posts within particular threads*, not a member accumulating a large number of likes.
> 
> More changes coming...


As somebody already mentioned, I don't understand why certain posts should be highlighted within a thread. This is a discussion after all, and why should somebody's opinion be more valued than somebody else's? What exactly makes one post better than another?

People here aren't doctors. We aren't here to give others professional advice. We are here merely to talk about our experiences and listen to others. There are many threads on here that have nothing to do with SA at all (such as general discussion, society and culture, etc.). Again, I don't understand why would some post be "better" than another, nor why should I have to see how many times a certain post has been liked. I'd like to read posts in a thread without continually being interrupted with "xxxx, yyyy, zzzz, like this."

And if this is indeed a popularity contest, why stop at the "likes?" I suggest you also implement a "Top 10 posters of the week" feature, as well as a "Top 10 posters of all time," etc.


----------



## Drew

Charizard said:


> Currently the page navigation at the top of a thread is covered up by the number of likes a thread has. Can that be changed? It's just more convenient to not have to scroll all the way to the bottom.


In the works...


----------



## Ventura

Drew said:


> In the works...


:rub

Go to bed, Drew (what time is it , tsk tsk tsk  ) We can wait till 2maro or a few days to fix it- nothing major... it's like 5am  .

**tucks drew in bed* *


----------



## leave me alone

Is there a way to find out if anyone liked my post now, other then going thru my post history manually? It seems like the system is now little pointless without the statistics, likes number and PMs (this should be optional IMO. i know you are working on it :b)


----------



## Drew

veron said:


> As somebody already mentioned, I don't understand why certain posts should be highlighted within a thread. This is a discussion after all, and why should somebody's opinion be more valued than somebody else's? What exactly makes one post better than another?
> 
> People here aren't doctors. We aren't here to give others professional advice. We are here merely to talk about our experiences and listen to others. There are many threads on here that have nothing to do with SA at all (such as general discussion, society and culture, etc.). Again, I don't understand why would some post be "better" than another, nor why should I have to see how many times a certain post has been liked. I'd like to read posts in a thread without continually being interrupted with "xxxx, yyyy, zzzz, like this."
> 
> And if this is indeed a popularity contest, why stop at the "likes?" I suggest you also implement a "Top 10 posters of the week" feature, as well as a "Top 10 posters of all time," etc.


I understand your point, but it's not a matter of people being doctors. It's for the one post that says "This med was awesome!" and another post that spends a few paragraphs explaining the poster's experience with the medication.


----------



## Drew

Based on your feedback, for now, the "Likes" system will be:
- The "Likes" system is limited to Treatment Review forums, Medication forum, and Nutrition forum
- Like notifications have been removed
- Like mini stats on your profile have been removed

I understand that some of you would like to "Like" anonymously, but I feel that part of what will make this useful is seeing who has liked a post. I'm open to debate over this.

Again, this is just a trial.


----------



## SMOOZIE

Although I got first excited about the new thing, now I support the decision to remove the "like" button. Like someone else said, I agree that it is a form of distraction to WHAT is actually said in the posts and WHAT's going on in the thread, because people will start paying attention to WHO has been liked and WHO the "likers" are. 

"Like" seems to me very superficial. Yes, someone liked your post but you never get to know what part of your post they liked and why. It doesn't move the discussion forward. It's an unnecessary distraction in this case as well.

And to add to all that, the more insecure people would be focusing on and waiting to be liked. It's the approval/disapproval question. Therefore I support the equality of posts achieved without the "like" button.


----------



## Tugwahquah

Thank you for removing it. My anxiety was going haywire for a little bit there.


----------



## leave me alone

Well, it was fun while it lasted. :b

I never really visit these 3 sub-forums, so it doesnt even exist anymore as far as i am concerned.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

I got excited for a minute, but I guess i'm too late now... 
I never even got to use it...


----------



## anthrotex

From what I've read, it seems like the main point of the like system is to see which medicine people are using/most happy with. Maybe instead of a like option there could be a "word cloud" somewhere? Maybe implement the hash tag system? With limitations, of course. #sothatwe #dontseealotof #tagslike #this. #L#O#L


----------



## Ape in space

'Likes' will set off a kind of 'natural selection' that will marginalize posts that don't initially have any likes. People who are skimming through a thread will only look at the liked posts because they just want to see why the post got liked, thereby leading to a greater likelihood of those already liked posts being liked even more. Meanwhile the unliked posts will be ignored because they didn't initially get any likes, even if they are likeable, because there were no likes to attract people to them.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Now I can't like anything. Strange...

I don't like the idea that I can see them, either. Just get rid of them!


----------



## CourtneyB

If there is going to be a like option, I support the like option *only* for the starting thread post. That way you can let people know you find that member's thread interesting. But to expand it to liking individual posts could very possibly lead to a lot more conflicts, not to mention sadness and anxiety and distraction from the actual post...which should be the opposite of what people coming here should feel.


----------



## Addler

As others have said, a like function on SAS would do more harm than good: it'd be an ego boost for those who get them, but it would be another form of alienation for those who don't.


----------



## Delicate

I think it's a bit annoying and it's weird on sites other than facebook to have "likes". It's also annoying to have made a thread asking for actual advice and just getting a "like" and no response lol, no offense it's nice to have something liked, not very helpful though. I don't really see the point, if I want to let someone know I liked something they said I can quote them and reply or I can message them.


----------



## leave me alone

Delicate said:


> I think it's a bit annoying and it's weird on sites other than facebook to have "likes". It's also annoying to have made a thread asking for actual advice and just getting a "like" and no response lol, no offense it's nice to have something liked, not very helpful though. I don't really see the point, if I want to let someone know I liked something they said I can quote them and reply or I can message them.


Better than having a thread asking for advice and have no response at all i'd say. Atleast i would know bunch of people can relate, even if they dont really have anything to contribute to my thread.


----------



## Delicate

Not when you require an answer and there's nothing to like about your thread. Just testing out the new function.


----------



## leave me alone

I suppose you are right, for more serious threads (which happen to be in sub-sections that currently have like system). Hmmm...


----------



## Drew

It's enabled in the Announcement forum as well now.

See the first post for the full update.


----------



## Hiccups

I liked using in the what are you listening to now thread, I could like songs that other people were listening to or recommended... the thread moves so fast it would be hard to quote and thank every good song/post xP But .... even with such threads I could live without it... if people are going to spazz over it that is. Also it seems redundant if you have no way to track the likes.. for example if someone liked a song I posted and I never knew about it then :stu .........for me it would make more sense to have it in the more casual sub forums where people are more relaxed, more likely to post on days they feel more confident and conversation is less intense or likely to cause issues, in the help sub forums some might feel awkward even if it's there to 'help'. *more shrugging*.


----------



## Spindrift

Hiccups said:


> I liked using in the what are you listening to now thread, I could like songs that other people were listening to or recommended... the thread moves so fast it would be hard to quote and thank every good song/post xP


I very much agree. I enjoyed having the ability to tag posts in which people mentioned a song or movie that I also like. In the entertainment sections, the "Like" feature seemed to fit in quite well.


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

*I don't really like the idea*


----------



## DubnRun

Its still here and I think it should be remove.. too face-booky


----------



## Drew

Please read the first post. It's been removed from the majority of forums and is still just being given a trial in a a handful of forums, including this Announcement forum.

Thanks!
Drew


----------



## bk

I don't like 'likes' for a number of reasons:
- It turns posting into a popularity contest. Someone who doesn't get a lot of likes might stop posting altogether. Just look through this thread for examples of people who get anxious just from the idea of a 'like' system. Think of the lurker who is holding off from posting, worried that because nobody knows him/her no-one will like their first posts. 
In a thread with a lot of likes, the person with no likes will assume a dislike, whether that option is there or not. 
- Based on my experiences on other sites 'likes' will not go to the well thought out, well-written posts. It will go to short posts that match the consesus opinion. Look at reddit.com for a good example of this. Things with a lot of likes tend to be pictures or memes that people can digest and like quickly. 
- It reduces discussion. Why write out a post when I can go around liking posts with somewhat similar opinions?


----------



## Cub

Hrm, I liked this feature sitewide; prevented spamagreementpoststhataddnothingtothesubject.

Hopefully when the options to disable it and whatnot are implemented, it becomes a sitewide thing for those who enjoy perusing it for its purpose.


----------



## Lonelyguy

I'm not a fan. I could care less if someone "likes" a post, seems all it does is promotes popularity and I don't think it belongs on a social anxiety forum.


----------



## Crystalline

I am in favor of this function as I like remembering some posts. would suggest it more as a "post-tracker" sort of function that lets users keep track of what they particularly liked rather than showing others that a post was liked (and create possible interaction between the poster and the person liking the post. Perhaps only the poster and the "liker" should be able to see the like? That would be nice.


----------



## Drew

Crystalline said:


> I am in favor of this function as I like remembering some posts. would suggest it more as a "post-tracker" sort of function that lets users keep track of what they particularly liked rather than showing others that a post was liked (and create possible interaction between the poster and the person liking the post. Perhaps only the poster and the "liker" should be able to see the like? That would be nice.


Great idea! Thanks for the feedback.


----------

